# Eel



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I had some eel leftover from my pike fishing trip earlier, so i fed it to my Reds, they loved it.

Has anyone else ever fed eel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

On another fish board, someone bought live eels used for striped bass fishing and fed them to his piranha. He said the fish devastated the eels.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Isn't eel a bit pricey at the store? I guess leftover bait might be the only practical time to feel eel to P's.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Where do u buy it?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

and how big are they?
FW or SW?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

never thought of feeding them eel
sounds like a plan if its cheap enough


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

In England, they use eel meat as a bait for pike. In America, it's rare to see people fish for pike with dead bait.

I assume the eel you're using is the European eel. Very similar to the American eel (Anguila rostrata).

Although they're born in the ocean, American eels are very abundant in our river systems here on the East coast. I often catch them by accident when fishing for channel catfish. The only place I have ever seen them for sale was in Asian supermarkets, alive and wriggling.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

pics?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nice, i saw some FW eels here at my LFS center. Its only 45 pesos. But do you think these live eels would fight back?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes they are just common eels, but we also use Lamprey as bait( not sure if its spelt correct) when we are pike fishing. This is also a type of eel. Do you get these in America?

Im not sure about live eels as piranha food, but as Bullsnake said earlier in the post, someone brought live eels and his piranhas devastated them. Im sure electric eels would be fine. j/k


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

camotekid said:


> But do you think these live eels would fight back?


I wouldn't worry about them biting your piranha back. I've been bitten by them many times trying to unhook them and they have weak jaws and tiny teeth.

The eel's main defense is their slime. If you try to grab hold of them, they'll wriggle out of your grasp and leave you holding a handful of yellow slime.

There are lampreys in America. I've heard they drink fishes' blood. I've never actually seen one, though.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool where do u buy them?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm gonna get me an eel! hehehehe....


----------

